# SAN FRANCISCO | SFMOMA Expansion | 10 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.designboom.com/architecture/snohetta-unveils-new-images-of-sfmoma-expansion/

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Just Released SFMOMA Expansion Video Features Snøhetta Principal, New Renderings*








> Wednesday, January 9, 2013, by Sally Kuchar
> 
> "It will be in fact the largest gallery spaces available of any museum in the country for modern art." That's just one of the many factoids you'll learn by watching the above video, which dives deep into the SFMOMA expansion, expected to be completed by 2016.
> 
> In 2010, Norwegian architecture firm Snøhetta was selected for the museum's expansion design. Snøhetta is the same firm that the Golden State Warriors recently tapped to design the team's new waterfront arena on the Embarcadero. The video features the expansion's key players: Neal Benezra, Director of SFMOMA; Craig Dykers, Principal of Snøhetta; Yves Béhar; Supervisor Jane Kim; and a plethora of staffers who are super stoked about the museum's future. "It's going to be a piece of art in itself," says designer Michael Vanderbyl. Sprinkled throughout the short video are new renderings of the space.











http://www.designboom.com/architecture/snohetta-unveils-new-images-of-sfmoma-expansion/









http://www.archiscene.net/museum/update-sfmoma-snohetta/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/first_glimpses_of_snhettas_sfmoma_expansion/









http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/first_glimpses_of_snhettas_sfmoma_expansion/









http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/first_glimpses_of_snhettas_sfmoma_expansion/









http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/first_glimpses_of_snhettas_sfmoma_expansion/









http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/first_glimpses_of_snhettas_sfmoma_expansion/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*SFMOMA Kicks Off Expansion Project*












> John King, Michael Cabanatuan
> Published 4:15 pm, Wednesday, May 29, 2013
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*[URL="http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2013/06/04/sfmoma_closes_breaks_ground_on_expansion_project.php']SFMOMA Closes, Breaks Ground on Expansion Project[/URL]*












> With nothing remaining of the old Fire Station #1 but a pile of rubble, the SFMOMA expansion project is officially underway. The Snøhetta-designed expansion and remodel, coming in at a whopping $610 million, will add 225,000 square feet, more than double the existing gallery space and 6 times the public space. Features will include an outdoor terrace, sculpture terrace, and state-of-the-art conservation studios. The new building will create space for the Fisher Collection, donated by Gap founders Doris and Donald Fisher, and is seeking LEED Gold certification. A modern fire station was built down the road in order for the museum to expand onto the adjacent parcel.
> 
> The museum officially closed on June 2, and will remain that way for roughly 2.5 years while under construction, but there are still many opportunities to experience the art collection through the SFMOMA On the Go program.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Partial demo of SFMOMA underway:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fuzzytraveler/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

#sfmoma by Steve Rhodes, on Flickr


#sfmoma by Steve Rhodes, on Flickr


#sfmoma by Steve Rhodes, on Flickr


#sfmoma by Steve Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Digging well underway:*


2013-10-23 08.07.47 by marcb, on Flickr


2013-10-23 08.07.47 by marcb, on Flickr

*Caisson drilling:*


2013-10-28 07.54.37 by marcb, on Flickr


2013-10-07 07.25.26 by marcb, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*12.18*


SFMoma under construction by Amy M. Youngs, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Jan. 9*


Another #whitecube stands at the ready. @sfmoma by Peter Samis, on Flickr


*Jan. 16*


Look at that: we have a floor! #firstfloor #sfmomagrow by Peter Samis, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Jan. 31*


SFMOMA expansion photo by SFMOMA, on Flickr

SFMOMA expansion photo by SFMOMA, on Flickr


SFMOMA expansion photo by SFMOMA, on Flickr


Earlier this month:









http://www.sfhog.com/soma/sf-momas-expansion-progress-update/









http://www.sfhog.com/soma/sf-momas-expansion-progress-update/









http://www.sfhog.com/soma/sf-momas-expansion-progress-update/


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

This is a worthy addition to the landmark original, and if it has great cladding, it may likely exceed the original.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4.01*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanists/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanists/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/23*


Expansion Construction Photo by SFMOMA, on Flickr


Expansion Construction Photo by SFMOMA, on Flickr


Expansion Construction Photo by SFMOMA, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*5/27*


#sfmoma by zericm, on Flickr


#sfmoma by zericm, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*SFMoma’s New Addition Shows Progress*












> The steel skeletal frame for the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art’s (SFMoma) new expansion building is showing considerable progress 13 months after the project’s groundbreaking ceremony. Currently risen more than half way to its maximum height, the structure is expected to top out by this September. A recent tour showed high ceiling floors and curved irregular shaped steel beams that will support the building’s uniquely shaped exterior.























Exterior panels being fabricated for installation later this year:





















Voila! The finished product: a giant Baked Alaska!


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

desertpunk said:


> Exterior panels being fabricated for installation later this year:


is this cement or?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> is this cement or?


Composites. Here's the details:



> Architect Snøhetta designed the building with an unconventional white exterior that includes large bulges and small ripples inspired by the bay and nearby waters. The architect’s liberal creativity was made possible by using a facade comprised of a synthetic fiber reinforced polymer (FRP) composite with added natural aggregates. The material, uniquely formulated by fabricator Kreysler and Associates, can be molded in an infinite amount of shapes and is considerably more cost effective and lightweight compared to traditional materials. Kreysler and Associates is molding the fire resistant material into 700 unique panels approximately 3/16th of an inch thick. Each panel will be fastened to an exterior aluminum frame and when completed will represent the largest installation ever of an FRP. Deliveries and installation of the panels are slated to start later this year.
> 
> http://www.sfhog.com/sfmoma-construction-analysis-progress-update/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*7/23*


Building SFMOMA by noratikko, on Flickr


----------



## Glen Bates (May 25, 2013)

Very interesting! Views from the ground will be amazing, judging from the renders. - Glen


----------



## andr1 (Nov 16, 2009)

*8/31/2014*


IMG_9625 by Andrei*, on Flickr


IMG_9630 by Andrei*, on Flickr


IMG_9616 by Andrei*, on Flickr


----------

